# Cateye Strada Wireless mounting kit



## Alexvs (9 Jan 2012)

Hi, I've recently got a 2nd bike so would like to be able to use my Strada on both but the cost of a new mounting kit (mount, magnet and sensor) is not much cheaper than buying a new computer. As I'm watching the pennies after xmas if anyone's got a spare or old set they don't use I'd be interested.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jan 2012)

I sympathise... the cost of the "2nd bike kit" is bonkers.

I got a whole new computer on eBay... Look out for listings of faulty ones


----------



## Alexvs (9 Jan 2012)

Good plan


----------

